# Nét đẹp giản đơn đầy thu hút của căn hộ 20m²



## lindanga (23/10/21)

Nét đẹp giản đơn đầy thu hút của căn hộ 20m² Để tận dụng tối đa không gian, căn hộ nhỏ này đã sử dụng biện pháp phân vùng vô cùng độc đáo và tiết kiệm diện tích bằng ánh sáng. Căn hộ này tọa lạc tại Paris, thủ đô hoa lệ của nước Pháp. Với diện tích chỉ 20m² lại có dạng hình ống nên việc bài trí căn hộ sao cho hợp lý và Máy tạo hương thơm đáp ứng được nhu cầu sinh hoạt của cặp vợ chồng không phải là điều dễ dàng. Nhìn vào bản thiết kế có thể thấy căn hộ được chia làm hai không gian chính, một phần là không gian nhà bếp, phần còn lại là phòng ngủ và nhà tắm. Bản thiết kế cho thấy căn hộ được chia ra làm hai không gian chính: phòng bếp và khu phòng ngủ -phòng tắm. Do diện tích căn hộ nhỏ nên giường ngủ được đưa lên gác xép. Không gian nghỉ ngơi trên cao tuy tăng tính riêng tư cho cặp vợ chồng bán Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ở Đà Nẵng nhưng trong trường hợp này lại có phần hơi nguy hiểm bởi không có một vách ngăn nào giữa phòng ngủ và không gian phía dưới. Phòng ngủ dạng gác xép với thiết kế tối giản. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Phía dưới giường ngủ là phòng tắm với thiết kế tối giản bao gồm một chậu rửa mặt và một phòng tắm kính. Kiểu bố trí này tuy tiện dụng và sạch sẽ nhưng vách kính trong suốt có lẽ chỉ phù hợp với những không gian sống riêng tư, ít người viếng thăm. Một bồn rửa mặt thiết kế phía bên ngoài phòng tắm dưới chân cầu thang rất tiện dụng. Phòng tắm đứng vách kính sạch sẽ và hiện đại. Một chậu cây xanh mang lại sức sống cho căn phòng trắng. Phân cách phần không gian tắm với không gian bếp là một vách ngăn mỏng cùng cầu thang lên xuống. Phía bên kia, khối tủ bếp kiêm góc nghỉ được bố trí chạy dọc chiều dài còn lại của căn phòng. Hệ thống tủ bếp hiện đại tích hợp đầy đủ dụng cụ nấu nướng cùng các loại giá kệ lưu trữ ngầm. Phòng bếp cũng sở hữu thêm một bộ bàn ăn hai ghế đơn giản kê sát tường, phù hợp với cuộc sống của hai vợ chồng. Cầu thang và một vách ngăn mỏng giúp phân chia căn nhà thành hai khoảng không gian riêng biệt. Chiếc nghỉ giữa cầu thang là nơi đọc sách thư giãn của cặp vợ chồng. Không gian bàn bếp chạy theo chiều dài căn nhà. Bàn ăn hai ghế là không gian ăn uống gọn gàng của cặp vợ chồng trẻ. Nhìn một cách tổng quan, căn hộ được bài trí thật sự đơn giản và hạn chế đồ đạc ở mức tối đa. Và cùng không khó để nhận ra cả căn nhà từ nội thất đến sàn, tường và trần nhà đều mang một màu trắng tinh. Để phân vùng cho căn hộ cũng như giải quyết vấn đề màu sắc, tránh việc quá nhiều màu trắng khiến căn hộ bị đơn điệu, cặp vợ chồng này đã sử dụng giải pháp ánh sáng. Căn hộ sử dụng ánh sáng để phân vùng. Vách ngăn được gắn những bóng đèn tuýp theo chiều dọc để tăng cường ánh sáng. Khu vực nhà tắm sử dụng ánh sáng vàng ấm áp. Khi bật đèn, vách tường được gắn những bóng đèn tuýp ánh sáng trắng tương phản với ánh đèn đỏ vô cùng đẹp mắt và thú vị. Sự thay đổi của mức độ của ánh sáng mang lại các hiệu ứng khác nhau cho căn nhà. Màu trắng lúc này trở thành vật hấp thụ ánh sáng, Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu dành cho spa mang đến cho căn nhà diện mạo lung linh ấm áp.


----------

